# Cheap fishing setup



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

I've just spend a bit of my hard earned dosh on a decent fishing setup.

Purchased stradic ci4 2500 and pfleuger trion with power pro 5lb braid.

I now want to get a setup for some of the bigger fish...snapper, kingies, spanish mackerel etc. However, I want to do it as CHEAP as I can.

So I've been researching some cheap reels and rods that could potentially do this job.

Leaning towards the Shimano Sienna 4000 for the reel....can pick this up for around $49.95. Not sure what rod to match with it though. I'll mostly be looking on ebay and trying to pick up something second hand as I want the rod AND reel for under $100. What do people think of my reel choice? Is there something else you'd recommend? Also need some recommendations for rod.

Thanks all!!!!!!!


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi ya Mate
Congrats on your purchase as they are both good items...
I have a sienna 4000/2500 that i use and for a cheap reel can't fault them. I also recently purchased the stradic ci4 2500 and matched it with a Diawa Exceler 2-4kg graphite rod.
My Sienna 4000 is also paired with the Diawa Exceler 12-20lb heavy graphite rod and picked both rods up for $90 each from a tackle World fishing store.
Both the siennas have had plenty of use and just been washed off after each session and so far have had no problems with them and both are over 2 years old....
Hope this helps.


----------



## leadfarmer (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey mate
I've got a sienna 2500 and it is brilliant, its gone for a couple of swims and still has no problems, had it just under a year now.
For the rod, my brother uses a Shakespeare slingshot 6-10kg for all his snapper work, they are a steal at only $50 from your local tackleworld
Hope this helps

Kurt.


----------



## Pookie (Feb 7, 2012)

I have sienna 4000 I use on snapper and also throwing blades at Taylor, Mack tuna, bonito etc.

It I'd matched with a shimano Sonic 5-8kg, 2pc, 7'2". 
It is a combo BCF put on special for $70, save $50.

For the light stuff it's fine. If you were to hook onto a solid king or Spanish with that reel I reakon you would get toweld up.

Save your coin for a little longer and get something stronger if your keen on catching kings.

The STX60 on this thread would be a good start @ $130
viewtopic.php?f=6&t=54050


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Pookie said:


> I have sienna 4000 I use on snapper and also throwing blades at Taylor, Mack tuna, bonito etc.
> 
> The STX60 on this thread would be a good start @ $130
> viewtopic.php?f=6&t=54050


I agree, if you are in the Sydney region, come take a look at this combo. For $175 your get a 6-10kg graphite rod, and a awesome reel spooled with 30lb braid, ready for larger fish.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Nothing wrong with the 4000 Sienna, I've had mine for a few months now teamed up with a 4 - 6kg Silstar Rod and it has had no problem catching fish on 100mm soft plastics. The reel I got in a combo at BCF for $69 with a Shimano Sonic-Pro rod (used with another smaller reel) and the Silstar rod was about $59.


----------



## Pookie (Feb 7, 2012)

ryanmoken10 said:


> Nothing wrong with the 4000 Sienna, I've had mine for a few months now teamed up with a 4 - 6kg Silstar Rod and it has had no problem catching fish on 100mm soft plastics. The reel I got in a combo at BCF for $69 with a Shimano Sonic-Pro rod (used with another smaller reel) and the Silstar rod was about $59.


No one is saying there is anything wrong with the Siena's for basic work. 
If agent was to hook up with a king like he said he wanted to, even just a 10-12kg king I would have concerns for the reels drag and reliability


----------



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone for their comments.

I think I'll pick up the sienna 4000...I mean at that price I don't really care if it breaks so it's worth a shot. Also looking at picking up a second hand Shimano Charter Special (overhead reel) for some more serious trolling.


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

id have to agree that a decent king would probably stretch the limits of a 4000 sienna but as ya said for the price ya cant really go wrong. although losing that fish of a lifetime due to reel failure, for the sake of another handful of $$$$ would be bloody devastating. best of luck, i hope ypu prove me wrong. cheers


----------



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok I'm about to purchase a silstar crystal blue rod from motackle but not sure which one to get.

I want it for snapper, Spanish mackerel and other pelagics.

Link below:
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ory_id=136

Which one to get? Noticed the game rod is 50% off.

What size also?

Cheers


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Never seen that range of rods but at 5'9" thegame rod may be a little short on the yak. I have one rod under 6' I sometimes take out and it can be a pain. Currently looking to replace it. There are the jigging rods which are around 6' and may have a better and more forgiving taper for close quarters yak style fishing.


----------



## Pookie (Feb 7, 2012)

I have one of these rods but unsure of which one. When I get home Il check Model number to confirm.

I have a 6ft, 10-15kg.

It has a softish tip and very strong through the butt and is very responsive.

I use it for bottom bashing with largish weights in up to 70m of water plus have also caught mahi on it and jew.

The tip is soft enough to throw large hard bodys, (killalure Jewie 150), I wouldnt bother trying to throw soft plastics though.

I think it is a very well built rod and would have no problems with buying a second or replacing it with the same


----------



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks Pookie...if you could let me know it would be great. Cheers!


----------



## Pookie (Feb 7, 2012)

mine is a CB-601-J0M, Crystal Blue Power Tip

I cant get onto motackle at the moment, i think their server is down so cant check to see if they are still available.

But would have no troubles recomending one.

There is still plenty of feel pulling pan size snapper from the depths and can put plenty of hurt on the bigger pelagics. The biggest fish iv taken so far is a 12kg dolphin fish and I was very happy with how it performed


----------



## idolz (Jan 10, 2012)

Agent009 said:


> Ok I'm about to purchase a silstar crystal blue rod from motackle but not sure which one to get.
> 
> I want it for snapper, Spanish mackerel and other pelagics.
> 
> ...


I have seven crystal blues,,, my fave is the 6-8kg for kinghys and snapper


----------

